# Mk2 forum deleted?



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Noticed the mk2 forum as been unavailable all day. What's going on?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Disappeared after 1620 hrs Friday. I have informed Admin & Web site Admin. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

It's still there, but hidden.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 Yeah, it's been missing from the main page for a few days now. But you can still get to it -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewfor ... 7ccd632303


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ashfinlayson said:


> Noticed the mk2 forum as been unavailable all day. What's going on?


Try checking 'Site News, Announcements & Support... already two threads in there about this :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have reported this problem 3 times since Friday & no response/reply yet :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have reported this problem 3 times since Friday & no response/reply yet :?
> Hoggy.


I don't think many on here will be surprised at that to be honest. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

barry_m2 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have reported this problem 3 times since Friday & no response/reply yet :?
> ...


Yep but still it's only the mk2s :wink:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


We can just spam the Mk3 forum then, seeing as it's really just a bastardised MK2 anyway


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> We can just spam the Mk3 forum then, seeing as it's really just a bastardised MK2 anyway


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

First!!
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889691


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

So now I see the MK2 forum on the main page, but not the mk3


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

barry_m2 said:


> So now I see the MK2 forum on the main page, but not the mk3


Can't see the mk3 forum either :?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

BW57 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > So now I see the MK2 forum on the main page, but not the mk3
> ...


Reread Barry's comment.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can't be first, but you can be next! 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889691


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


>


I often wondered what you looked like Stiff, Now we know.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Link to Mk3 Forum -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=98


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

BW57 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > So now I see the MK2 forum on the main page, but not the mk3
> ...


So, this morning the Mk3 forum is there, but 1 & 2 now missing! Do admin know what they are doing? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank goodness the Powder Room is still there. lol


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thank goodness the Powder Room is still there. lol


 :lol:

Looks like the for sale sections has gone too, and probably others, but I can't remember what was there in the first place. :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The Starship 'Audi' is breaking up, the temporal Brexit forcefield is turning us to chite. Beam me outa' here Scotty


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Is It the end of the World or a bad case of computer Gremlins


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

:lol: We'll all be driving Lada's within the next 5 years.. It's all Brexit's fault.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's _exactly_ what I look like (and why I have a soft top)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like the 'adult' forum section has disappeared too.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

And the joke thread.


----------

